# How many language can you speak and understand?



## 1c3d3m0n (Nov 16, 2007)

How many languages can you speak and understand well? State the languages you know. For me, I am pretty good at 2 languages, English and Mandarin.

What language would you like to learn if possible? I would like to learn Japanese, so that I can play Jap games w/o having to wait for a translation or English release. Besides, Jap is a beautiful language IMO.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

english
dutch
somali
arabic
american 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




australian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1337 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, i actually do speak and write all these languages fluently


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2007)

English, German, Italian, Slovenian  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Croatian.


----------



## Julee (Nov 16, 2007)

Broken english, and french


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 16, 2007)

Perfect English, 5 words in Spanish, 10 words in Latin.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Nov 16, 2007)

Perfectly fluently? Spanish (duh), English, French, Italian and Portuguese. I also have _some_ notions of modern Greek, and I studied Latin and Greek a lot too, but I obviously can't _speak_ them...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2007)

again with that question ?

let me innovate a little

French, English, understand Italian, Logo, Basic, C, php, javascript, xul, learning python ! 
You see I know a lot of [coding] languages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit : Voted 2


----------



## JPH (Nov 16, 2007)

I can speak English fluently, as I'm born and raised in America (Though, I am southern - got an accent and speak with a lot of slang, but I speak english - as you can tell since I'm posting this message in english).

I'm working on Spanish, I've got a couple of months of Spanish 1 and am doing pretty well.
I can not understand very well, unless it is spoken slowly, as Spanish-speakers talk very fast and it's hard for me, being a beginner, to comprehend.
I really should of started learning a different language, such as Spanish, when I was a little bit younger.
It's said that it's easier to learn a different language when you are younger...but I guess 4 more years of Spanish in high school, and I'll be able to hold a conversation in Spanish.
I think right now, if you're American, it's good to know the Spanish language, as more and more Spanish-speaking immigrants (mainly Mexicans) are coming into America...


----------



## falcon64z8 (Nov 16, 2007)

I speak Khmer, English, and broken Spanish.

Check out this kid he speaks 13 different languages:

http://itrocks.biteus.org/amazing-kid-speaks-13-languages/

Well phases that is, but pretty good tho!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm extremely good at Dutch ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and I can speak English pretty good. I also speak German and French, but they're a lot harder for me.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 16, 2007)

Dutch is my native language. Then there's French, German and English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Used to know a bit of Norwegian but not anymore..


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 16, 2007)

English is my native language, I'm currently learning Spanish

- Sam


----------



## xflash (Nov 16, 2007)

norwegian(duh!), swedish(can't speak it, but i easily understand it), danish(same as swedish i can easily understand it, but i can't speak it), german(learning it at school) and ofcourse english


----------



## moozxy (Nov 16, 2007)

Korean and English, although Korean is my mother tongue I'm better, as in I have a wider vocabulary, at English because I've lived in Britain since I was four.
I did French and Welsh for 5 years in school but I've forgotten most even though it's only been a year or so.. I wasn't that good back then either so meh.
I know a few Japanese words and phrases aswell from anime


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

English, Russian, Belorussian(kinda, since its similar to russian), learning French in school, learning Japanese in my spare time.


----------



## Taza (Nov 16, 2007)

English and Finnish.

Have studied German and Swedish but wouldn't describe myself as fluent.

Have some understanding of too many languages to count.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 16, 2007)

French, English, Polish, and learning Spanish next year.


----------



## DrKupo (Nov 16, 2007)

I speak the only language worth knowing, English.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 16, 2007)

English, Chinese Mandarin, Chinese Taiwanese and little of alot of other languages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but just a few words..


----------



## bobrules (Nov 16, 2007)

Chinese and English


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 16, 2007)

American 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




English
well i can understand tagalog, can't speak it at all
1337
some Jap

i think thats it lol


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 16, 2007)

Gbatemp is just one big melting pot


----------



## Mehdi (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I can speak English fluently, as I'm born and raised in America (Though, I am southern - got an accent and speak with a lot of slang, but I speak english - as you can tell since I'm posting this message in english).
> 
> I'm working on Spanish, I've got a couple of months of Spanish 1 and am doing pretty well.
> I can not understand very well, unless it is spoken slowly, as Spanish-speakers talk very fast and it's hard for me, being a beginner, to comprehend.
> ...





















































anyways I speak Dutch English French Spanish Arabic German that makes 6 while I accidentally clicked on 5


----------



## robi (Nov 16, 2007)

English is my primary language. I know some French, Spanish, and Czech however. Enough to get around to the bars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




French was always something that my family used to speak when they didn't want the kids to know what they were saying. I'm improving though because I don't want it to die out in my generation.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 16, 2007)

i speak windings and braille
forgot to mention that


----------



## xalphax (Nov 16, 2007)

german english and french fluently

some dutch (good in reading+writing, but not so fluent in speaking)
same with spanish.

and i can read and write cyrillic, but if i dont know the words i dont understand them. my vocabulary is like 100+ words in russian, still growing ^^


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 16, 2007)

I also *want* to learn Chinese, but also at the same time don't want to spend the time to do it


----------



## Lost Racer (Nov 17, 2007)

English as number 1. Took spanish for 5 years so I can understand in between words to decipher whats being spoken to me lol.

I know a few phrases in tagalog and and started to learn some Japanese.


----------



## Mieki (Nov 17, 2007)

Know tagalog and english. I know some phrases/words in japanese,chinese,german,french,spanish,latin,greek.

From what I can tell, Europeans tend to know a lot of languages ^^


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

English is all I know, and I'm learning Japanese at school.

I envy those who grow up in multi-lingual environments, I have to learn all languages besides English on my own or at school ):.


----------



## Talaria (Nov 17, 2007)

Just english even though Maori is supposed to be one of our countrie's official languages. That comment wasn't meant to sound racist ,  it is just an amusing comment. The majority of New Zealand cannot speak fluent Maori aside from a few phrases even though it is our second official language. 

Learning Japanese at school although i am no where near fluent yet. I just know basic tourist Japanese maybe slightly more but around that much knowledge. Going on a school tour of Japan next year. Can't wait only 237 days away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## zeppo (Nov 17, 2007)

English and sort-of japanese. I know enough japanese to get around far better than the average tourist in japan.


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 17, 2007)

Two, Polish and English. Though I am learning Spanish at my school.


----------



## User200 (Nov 17, 2007)

Three. English, Polish(i can get around), Italian.


----------



## kaspal (Nov 17, 2007)

3: spanish, english and japanese

EDIT: now, if i add the ones i understand, but cant speak fluently (french, italian and portuguese) that would be 6!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 17, 2007)

does BASIC count as a language?


----------



## kaspal (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> does BASIC count as a language?



if so, then i can add up: C, C++, Visual Basic, Pascal, Assembly, Python, Fortran, Cobol 84, D and some PHP


----------



## Cyan (Nov 17, 2007)

never heard of D


----------



## Alastair (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> I envy those who grow up in multi-lingual environments, I have to learn all languages besides English on my own or at school ):.


I'm with you. Those fuckin' Belgians piss me off the most!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"I know 10 languages" - God, that infuriates me!

I'm fairly brilliant with English and I understand American but refuse (at all costs) to speak or write it.

Jeg også forstår litt Norsk. I plan on moving to Norway but at this rate I'll only be able to touch down and say "hei" to the people at the aeroport. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just finalised plans for my third trip to Norway in March of next year!


----------



## gov78 (Nov 17, 2007)

2: English,Punjabi


----------



## gEist (Nov 17, 2007)

German, Polish, English and French.


----------



## DarkCamui (Nov 17, 2007)

Swedish, english, german.


----------



## NeoSaSI (Nov 17, 2007)

French, Tamil, English and I can understand Spanish!


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 17, 2007)

Here in England, most of us are barely fluent in English.


----------



## enigmaindex (Nov 17, 2007)

English, Australian, Russian (understand it clearly, bit hard to speak it) and Japanese (i watch alot of anime i know a few phrases)


----------



## azotyp (Nov 17, 2007)

Polish, English (polish like 100 % 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), english like 60 % .


----------



## Nero (Nov 17, 2007)

English. and Cantonese... and a little bit of Spanish.

~Nero


----------



## 1c3d3m0n (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> English. and Cantonese... and a little bit of Spanish.
> 
> ~Nero



Cantonese? Are you a American Born Chinese? If not, how do know Cantonese? Btw, I'm a Cantonese myself and yet I don't understand or speak the language -.-"


----------



## zeppo (Nov 18, 2007)

"Last time I checked, we're in the United States. And in the United States, we clearly speak english. That language I don't understand, and therefore it makes me angry."

-Kelly's mom
link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPDl2g8Upvk


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, why do so many members of GBATemp speak Polish?


----------



## blade85 (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(1c3d3m0n @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > English. and Cantonese... and a little bit of Spanish.
> ...



I'm Cantonese too, i know cantonese and english, learning spanish at school and learning mandarin at another school on the weekends.  that would make it 4, but i picked 2, im only fluent in canto and english, im bad at spanish and not that good at mando

didnt u grow up speaking cantonese with your parents? o.O


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 18, 2007)

Just the one language, English. Like many Canadian students I was taught extremely basic French as well, but it never stuck. There's just no call to use it in this part of Canada.


----------



## Opium (Nov 18, 2007)

English and German


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2007)

English, Cantonese, know enough French to get around, learning Japanese now.

I used to be really good at Canto, but now I've forgotten a lot ever since I quit Chinese school.

One reason I wanna learn Jap is to know wth I'm actually doing in them Japanese games.


----------



## anark-e (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmm, no option for "zero"? English is my native language, and I feel its rules are too convoluted to achieve true fluency. I can speak and understand Japanese pretty well, but I'm almost completely illiterate in it. So I'd really like to be able to vote "zero" but...

Since I can't, I said two.


----------



## kalfsvag (Nov 18, 2007)

Norwegian, English, German and Japanese (Japanese just barely, ages since I last were there)


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 18, 2007)

Fluent in two, with basic skills in three others.


----------



## lhunter (Nov 18, 2007)

hey.I'm the same with the topic opener.
I am good at Chinese because I'm Chinese and my English is not too bad because I have studied it for quite a few years.Also i am trying to learn Japanese.It is said that Japanese is easy to learn espacically when you are able to use Chinese and English.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Nov 18, 2007)

Well my native language is Urdu here in Pakistan but i know English just good enough. I also know Punjabi and Sindhi. So i voted for 4.


----------



## Doggy124 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thai, English


----------



## striding (Nov 18, 2007)

Cantonese, English & alittle mando/taiwanese


----------



## Nero (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(1c3d3m0n @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > English. and Cantonese... and a little bit of Spanish.
> ...



Yes, but I'm a completely different kind of Chinese. Actually, I really don't speak Cantonese. But I don't know the right word for my kind of language.

~Nero


----------



## Mars (Nov 18, 2007)

My primary language is English, I know some Arabic.
I'm also taking my 3rd year of Spanish in school (although, my
teacher is too lazy to teach us).


----------



## HipN (Nov 18, 2007)

Vietnamese and English. 

I also used to know German, but I completely forgot it when I was learning English lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 18, 2007)

Portuguese (my native language)
English.. and I can understand spanish, but I don't speak it very well..


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

I speak both English and Spanish fluently, and I took French for a year. :X


----------



## blade85 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(1c3d3m0n @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> ...



are you toishan by any chance? lol


----------



## superkris (Nov 19, 2007)

I speak french (native langage) actually it's Quebecois since french from France is not the same.

And as you can see, english.

Took spanish while at the university, got B+ and forgot everything since.  

Wish I could speak japanese


----------



## MaHe (Nov 23, 2007)

I speak German, English and Slovene and learn Russian and Spanish at school. After that, I intend to study Japanese.

P.S.: I also understand Serbian, Croatian and most of Czech & Slowakian. It's sometimes a surprise for some english-speakers, but Slav languages are actually pretty similar.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Nov 23, 2007)

Fluent English, quasi-French. Learning at the moment.


----------

